# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Los costes de la fotovoltaica caen un 11% en 2016 y arrastran consigo a los de almacenamiento

## termopar

> *Los costes de la fotovoltaica caen un 11% en 2016 y arrastran consigo a los de almacenamiento*
> Por José A. Roca - 17/12/2016
> 
> No es ningún secreto que el coste de la energía solar sigue cayendo a nivel mundial, pero siempre es útil tener algunos datos para ubicar dónde se encuentra la industria en estos momentos. Hoy, la firma de asesoría financiera Lazard, nos ofrece una instantánea a través de su décimo análisis anual de los costes normalizados de la energía sin subsidios para el año 2016, en su informe LCOE 10.0, en el que la firma considera que los costes de la energía solar están cayendo más rápidamente que otras fuentes de energía, y están facilitando, además, fuertes caídas en los costes de almacenamiento.
> 
> El informe muestra que los costes fotovoltaicos en las instalaciones a gran escala se abaratan un 11% hasta una banda de precios entre 46 y 61 dólares por megavatio-hora (MWh), con los costes de las instalaciones de película fina ligeramente por debajo de los costes de silicio cristalino (ver gráfico).
> 
> 
> costes-normalizados-de-la-energia-sin-subsidios-en-2016
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/lo...lmacenamiento/

----------

